# Basement Development from Scratch



## Coochgrass (Dec 26, 2012)

My old DIY forum shut down so I've found this site and I look forward to learning a lot. 

As an intoroduction I thought I'd send some pics of my DIY job on my basement. It took over a year but I tried to do as good of a job as possible and not cut corners. The only things I didn't do was mud & tape and hook up electrical to the panel.

Pics show show standard construction for my area (Saskatchewan, Canada). 6" - R22 walls with Roxul insulation, R10 rigid insulation around and under slab. Safe and sound in floor joists.

Bathroom shower I used cement board and Schluter Kerdi...

I'll add more pics and if you have any questions just ask


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## Coochgrass (Dec 26, 2012)

The stone product is Elderado Stone and was pretty easy to use considering I've never done this type of thing before, just took time to sheath, lath and scratch coat, morter, cut and set etc.

Trim was difficult but I wanted to match the upstairs.

9' ceilings

Wet bar cabinets were from Home Depot and I was surprised how well constructed they were. I also don't like the look of a traditional wetbar sink so I thought I'd use a glass vessel


----------



## Coochgrass (Dec 26, 2012)

Finished product...finally!


----------



## Coochgrass (Dec 26, 2012)

Wifey allowed me the tucked away, short hallway to display my hockey memorabilia. I built in the niche then used mdf brackets with glass shelving and custom ordered frame from Michael's to attached to the wall.

The spare room is pretty bare bones with suspended ceiling in case I ever need to run anything from the mechanical room to the backyard.

All frost wall capping was built with 3/4" mdf and sprayed so no seams are visible.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow it looks great... lots of hard work!


----------



## dbales (Dec 21, 2012)

I really like this. You've been busy that's for sure.


----------



## Adrenalinejunky (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice work! What paint colors are the tan and blue? What was your painting process?


----------



## svtnos (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow thats your basement .. It looks gorgeous .. Good job !!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I love it. :thumbsup:

I was thinking of using the same doors on my reno project. I like the way you did your casing. I may have to use that.


----------



## BShow (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks really nice down there! I like the details that you've incorporated into the design. How did you make those ledges and the display case?


----------

